# The best Signature pic



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

Tell me this Spitfire isn't the most beautiful creation designed by man. 8) 
Btw, i was pulling two G,s on that turn...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2005)

2 G's??? 

PPPPFFFFFFFTTTTTT.....

I pulled 7 G's on my way to the market this morning.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)

> Tell me this Spitfire isn't the most beautiful creation designed by man



perhaps not that particualr one but yes, i would say the spitfire is the most beautiful of man's creations..............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

(G/C) Lionel Mandrake said:


> Tell me this Spitfire isn't the most beautiful creation designed by man. 8)
> Btw, i was pulling two G,s on that turn...




I'll tell you...



IT'S NOT THAT GREAT!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

It is indeed one of man's finer achievements. 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It is indeed one of man's finer achievements. 8)



I agree with that! The Spitfire looks just great


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> 2 G's???
> 
> PPPPFFFFFFFTTTTTT.....
> 
> I pulled 7 G's on my way to the market this morning.....


Well old boy, i was puffing on a cigar and flipping through a playboy magazine at the time. 
*GermansRGeniuses despairingly said*


> I'll tell you...
> IT'S NOT THAT GREAT!


But great enough so that i can live in a democracy! Speaking of which, you've been out voted 4 to 1  Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

Ya see, I don't smoke, I prefer the drinky-drinky...




So HAH!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

Then put it in yer glass, and drink it.

So HAH!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> 2 G's???
> 
> PPPPFFFFFFFTTTTTT.....
> 
> I pulled 7 G's on my way to the market this morning.....



7 G's? I pull 8 H's just getting out of bed this morning  

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 3, 2005)

Curry again?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 3, 2005)

Is it. My backside hasn't seen so much fresh air  

Hot Space


----------



## Archangel (Jan 3, 2005)

I like the spitfire very much, but i think the gotha go 229 looks better ^.^


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2005)

no way, the spit is the greatest looking machine of all time..................


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 3, 2005)

I agree with Archangel. *holds up her picture of it* Woo~!

It's funny; My favourite pilot is the one who killed the most Spitfires.  

Go you, Pips.  

*shifty eyes* .. My favourite ace. MINE.  

I found someone else who says Pips is their favourite ace.  .. I have to say though, I don't like them much, and I haven't the slightest idea why. D:


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 3, 2005)

What an old banger you have there Pips....I think i'll take the car.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 3, 2005)

(G/C) Lionel Mandrake said:


> What an old banger you have there Pips....I think i'll take the car.



 I don't know if he'll hand it over that easily.  

.. I wish I had that car.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

I dont see the fascination with the Spits looks, I think theyre boring. I wouldnt even in my top 100 list for best looking manmade creations of all time 8) Give me the looks of the Fw-190 or Triumph TR6 anyday.

The best looking man made creation is the Humber bridge. By a long way.


----------



## rebel8303 (Jan 3, 2005)

I think the spit is great. But that image isn't flattering at all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah - the plane is great, but to me it has mo more appeal than a jam sandwich.


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 3, 2005)

rebel8303 said:


> I think the spit is great. But that image isn't flattering at all.


Well, i did radio down to the photographer that this will be my last buzz for the day, caus i had a bit of a hard on..
And since you are German i better add these    or i might get you back up aswell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

(G/C) Lionel Mandrake said:


> Well, i did radio down to the photographer that this will be my last buzz for the day, caus i had a bit of a hard on..



Wouldnt want you geting the "wrong end of the stick" would we?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

(G/C) Lionel Mandrake said:


> ...And since you are German i better add these    or i might get you back up aswell



Actually, despite the flag I believe he's Greek.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Yep. People on this site are like that. See my Italian flag? NO-ONE in my family is Italian, and neither am I. Ive never been there and I dont know any Italians. But I like it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

Italian food is good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes it is


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 3, 2005)

I new there was something fishy about you..I mean, Chedder cheese and Italians don't mix. Parmesan cheese yes, Cheeder no....
Btw, English Chedder cheese is the best in the world...FACT!
Since you don't like the Mosquito or Spitfire, i'll take you for a American..Right?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 3, 2005)

I think we can all agree that this is the best bird around:







And as you can see she has *great* set of wings as well  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes but...can she fly a Spitfire?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 3, 2005)

Actually, Mandrake...


CC is English!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn you GrG! 

Yes G/C, despite my seemingly never ending hate for British planes, I am British!

But German planes are so much more cool and well, American planes are just better 

So if I just said all that, Why is there a Stirling in my signature? God knows!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2005)

yes if you want a patriot come to me lol, and irish cheddar's better than english...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes Irish cheddar is slightly better, but not much!

Prefer French Cheddar myself though... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2005)

any chance you can post the pic in your siggy without your name??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2005)

You wanna steal it dont you... find it yourself


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 21, 2005)

What about this signature...what do you think of it...really...I'd be quite interested to find out...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 21, 2005)

Not bad, you need to put it as a sig in your profile though


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 21, 2005)

But how... what is the line comand???


----------



## Brunner (Mar 21, 2005)

Exactly, good question Hellmaker. I wanted to ask it too


----------



## Erich (Mar 21, 2005)

most everyones sig on these forums are WAY too big...........

I'll prefer a small but rather tidy recon clasp


----------



## Brunner (Mar 21, 2005)

Apart from that I think your signature is nice.  I like the IAR's, also because they had an airframe from PZL P.24


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2005)

ok so mines a little large, however in all fairness my posts would take up no less space if it were smaller as the bottom of me siggy's in line with the bottom of the stuff on the left..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok guys, post the picture you want and right click it. then go to properties and get the URL. Then edit your profile and in the signature box type






Click ok and voila!


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanx CC... I also like the IAR's...they represented the days when Romania really did have an AIR FORCE... Nowadays our "Air Force" SUCKS  ... you could take our entire fleet down with a scuadron of Spits(I hope I'm just bullshiting) ... And we had some of the earliest geniuses in flying: Henri CUanda, Aurel Vlaicu...and many others... Now our MiG's fall from the sky like flys... Damn we've ended down...


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

looks very nasty - Did the pilot get out ok?


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

How about these as Spitfire Siggies then?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice! Maestro will be jealous.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

I know Heh-heh-heh


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots. 317th sqn markings are OK, but I wonder if the cammo is right. Shouldn't it be ocean grey and dark green as on other Spits since 1941?


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice "Spits" man... real nice...


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

Brunner said:


> Beautiful shots. 317th sqn markings are OK, but I wonder if the cammo is right. Shouldn't it be ocean grey and dark green as on other Spits since 1941?



Not sure which Spit you are referring to, The top spitfire pic has the code of ZH which is from 266 sdn of no 12 group whittering sector Kings Cliffe Airfield in 1942 before they re-equipped with Typhoons so its the borderline time before the cammo change. 

317 Polish sdn had the codes of JH and at this time were with 10 group Exeter sector Exeter airfield. they did have the green/grey camo then.

The second picture is a restored spitfire that was at duxford, with the JH codes - its possible that they got the cammo wrong on that one!!

The third pic is of a restored spitfire with the codes of D-B for douglas Bader - and as we all know his real aircraft was shot down in france and he was taken prisoner.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

i think the top one's the best but it's a bit big as it is.........


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

Concorde247 said:


> Brunner said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shots. 317th sqn markings are OK, but I wonder if the cammo is right. Shouldn't it be ocean grey and dark green as on other Spits since 1941?
> ...



Yes I was talking about the second one, with JH. It HAS to be wrong cammo. The 317th got their Spits in early 1942 so it should have been green/grey cammo.

But even with such mistakes it is indeed a beautiful plane.

Do you have some pics of 92nd sqn Spits Mk.VIII (Italy 1943) by chance?
I can't figure out if they had normal wing tips or the longer ones (high alt.)...


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll have a look see if i have.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you have some pics of 92nd sqn Spits Mk.VIII (Italy 1943) by chance?
I can't figure out if they had normal wing tips or the longer ones (high alt.)...[/quote]

I've had a look, but i dont think i have any. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Brunner (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm looking particularly for the Spit of James Francis Edwards.


----------

